# Solved: Stalker Clear Sky crashes frequently to desktop



## Braddock (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I recently installed Stalker Clear Sky on to my machine and within minutes of playing it crashed to the desktop. After that crash I sought out patches to the game and applied the most recent patch, 1.5xx.10(or something to that effect). After applying the patch my game continued to crash especially when I went to save. I can only play for maybe 5 minutes at a time, and can not play past the first cut scene in the swamps. To be more specific I haven't even left the Clear Sky base.


----------



## JeffM (Oct 14, 2008)

Have you put in the latest video drivers for your card ,and , more importantly, does your machine meet the required specs for the game?


----------



## Braddock (Jul 3, 2005)

Yes my machine matches all the requirements and my drivers are up to date, already checked both of those. I have even been trying to run the game in different compatibility modes, which helped with Planetside. So far neither of those have helped. I have also been checking out various user created mods that claim to fix my problem and so far they haven't helped. Beginning to wonder if it is just another game that is unplayable on Vista, but it takes advantage of DirectX 10 so I don't see why it wouldn't work with my OS. My friend however runs it on XP with a similar machine and has not encountered a bug or crash through multiple playthroughs.


----------



## JeffM (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been playing it for 2 weeks on and off with no problems, but you could have a faulty disc.


----------



## Braddock (Jul 3, 2005)

Well I downloaded the service pack 1 update from Microsoft today, and also an optional driver that a friend recommended(after I told him about your suggestion) and now it is playing great. Hopefully service pack 1 can also fix other people's problems as it seems that performance all around for my computer has been much better. Thanks for all the help and once again techguy.org has rescued me again.


----------



## JeffM (Oct 14, 2008)

You're MOST welcome


----------

